

The Programmers Guild, a professional society - omouse
http://www.programmersguild.org/

======
scott_s
This organization has a pronounced anti-foreign worker stance. Since almost
all of my colleagues are not American and are here on visas, I cannot support
this organization.

~~~
geebee
Not a problem, you are completely entitled to your own opinion on this.

That said, it's a real charge to say that they have a pronounced anti-foreign
worker stance. This organization is clearly opposed to the H1B visa, but that
doesn't necessarily translate into being anti-foreign worker.

Is there a specific press release or position that you disagree with? If so,
would you be willing to articulate your objections to it?

~~~
scott_s
My colleagues - researchers - that are not here on student visas are here on
H1-B visas. Those that are on student visas will eventually need H1-B visas
after they graduate. I take their objections to be anti-foreign worker.

~~~
geebee
I'm having a little trouble understanding your position. Do you feel that any
individual or group that advocates a limit, even a high limit, on the number
of immigrants or guest workers who can come to the united states each year is
"anti-foreign worker?"

Keep in mind that even without the H1B visa, the USA already takes in about
1.2 million immigrants legally each year. I also believe the principle
objection to the H1B is that it specifically targets a few professions,
causing a greater disruption to engineers/scientists (and potentially
discouraging young Americans from entering these fields). Many people who are
opposed to the H1B visa are not opposed to more general immigration.

Anyway, thanks for responding. As you can probably tell, I take a dim view of
the H1B visa. I do think it's important to have a healthy (but limited)
infusion of talent from other countries, but I think that we need to ensure
that it is not overly concentrated in a single field, and I do believe that it
is reasonable to enforce absolute limits to the number of people who can come
to the US each year. I believe that this position is more pro than anti-
foreign worker.

